# The Mythical Batu Caves Limestone Hindu Temple - Mesmerized by the temple's goddesses



## mylo (Jul 31, 2009)

This was my fourth trip to Batu Caves and also the fourth time I climbed up 272 inclined steps to the inner cave. During my latest trip, I decided to spend some quality time to check out two Hindu temples on the outer part of the cave. I'm a nonbeliever and practically a humanist. But, I was mesmerized by those Hindu Goddess statues in the temple. The statues look surreal and alive!!!

*About Batu Caves:*
The cave is one of the most popular Hindu shrines outside India, dedicated to Lord Murugan. It is the focal point of Hindu festival of Thaipusam in Malaysia which attracts over 1.5 million pilgrims yearly, making it one of the largest annual gatherings anywhere in the world.

*YouTube Video - Thaipusam Celebration in Batu Caves:*
Here is one excellent three part documentary about Thaipusam celebration in Batu Caves. Video courtesy of HinduismTodayVideo





Here are some photos from my trip:

Picture 1 - Indian Hand Gesture







_I think this is the Pataka hand gesture (Mudra). Pataka means Flag. 
Pataka is done with all fingers held straight like the Stop sign._

Picture 2 - The Divine Hands






_Her right hand was holding some grapes. Not sure about that object on her left hand._

Picture 3 - The Beautiful Deity






_A statue complete with head gear and nose ring. The facial colouration 
and toning look believable._

Picture 4 - The Intense Stare






_I can only think of two words to describe this statue....DEEP THINKER_ 

Cheers!
mylo


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow! Really interesting. Her eyes actually look real... nice series, thanks for shraing.


----------



## mylo (Jul 31, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Wow! Really interesting. Her eyes actually look real... nice series, thanks for shraing.



Thank you for looking!! 

Yep, those Hindu statues look surreal.


----------

